# Golden retriever hair loss. Will it grow back?



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Something tells me that he will be OK. Just ask your vet.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

One time like back around 1980 or so I left my dogs @ a boarding kennel and 7 days later when I got back she had so much hair loss you could see her skin right through her coat. It grew back. Stress does funny stuff to dogs. I'd bathe your dog pretty often and just make sure no major stressors- the hair will be back before you know it- probably 3 months or so it'll all be back.


----------



## 💗Labrador Lover❤️ (Dec 14, 2020)

Fiyero said:


> My Golden Retriever turned 1 year old on January 13th, 2020. I left for my 2 week honeymoon on January 26, 2020. While we were gone we left him with my mother-in-law who he has stayed with for a couple weekends here and there.
> While we were gone he did not eat for the first several days and she gave him a bath with a cheap shampoo, despite my request not to. He also has an unknown allergy. We suspect something along the lines of grass, dust, etc. he has always had inflammation on his underside.
> In the time we were gone his hair thinned dramatically. I could see his skin through his fur. It has been about two and a half months and the fur on his back and neck are mostly back to how it was before, but his tail is still nowhere near as full and fluffy. *Will the hair on his tail grow back to normal and continue to grow like a typical golden?* We have been giving him “allergy, skin, and coat” supplements made by _Only Natural Pets_ for over two weeks now and the inflammation form his allergy is completely gone. We are also about a week and a half in the process of gradually changing his food from chicken to lamb and so far no issues.
> 
> In addition, I have heard that shaving a golden can result in the hair not growing. When he was about 5-6 months old, we had him fixed, not only to help stop unwanted breeding with other dogs, but he had a retained festival (that’s why we chose this dog, to make sure he got a home). Due to the retain festival, they shaved him form below the rib cage to where his testicle are supposed to be. So far this hair is not long. It’s barely noticeable. Will it grow?


❤


----------

